# Looking for doggy daycare solution



## Annabelandkimi (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm looking for someone to look after my dog during weekdays in the chalfont st Peter/gerrards cross/beaconsfield area.

He's a 7 year old spaniel x terrier- sociable, well trained and easy.

I'd prefer to stay away from dog walking businesses and ideally am looking for a private individual/family with or without a dog. Must have owned dogs previously.

Financial side will be discussed.

Thanks for your time, please call me if you are interested or know someone that may be.

Regards,

Annabel


----------

